# PLAB Vs. USMLE



## M.Ali Jafar Khan (Aug 18, 2014)

I've heard that PLAB is a little difficult than USMLE, is this true? Plus one more thing that even if one clears the test & is able to practice medicine in UK there are some obstacles in front (i.e Job, Visa thingy if you are a non native) Can someone clear me on this!


----------



## debrau80 (Apr 5, 2016)

*PLAB Exam*



M.Ali Jafar Khan said:


> I've heard that PLAB is a little difficult than USMLE, is this true? Plus one more thing that even if one clears the test & is able to practice medicine in UK there are some obstacles in front (i.e Job, Visa thingy if you are a non native) Can someone clear me on this!




Hi. I'm Debra from Philippines. I am planning to take PLAB exam this June 15. However, I still have to take IELTS exam this April 30 and get the results after 2 weeks. I am not sure by then if registration for PLAB will still be open by then.. Hopefully they are..


----------



## rosequartz (Jul 24, 2012)

debrau80 said:


> Hi. I'm Debra from Philippines. I am planning to take PLAB exam this June 15. However, I still have to take IELTS exam this April 30 and get the results after 2 weeks. I am not sure by then if registration for PLAB will still be open by then.. Hopefully they are..


Hello!

If you're taking the PLAB exam in the United Kingdom, the closing date is June 8, while that for overseas exams is eight weeks before the exam date i.e. it would be April 20 for the June 15 examination (click here and see Q9). And as the IELTS result will be announced 13 days from April 30 (i.e. May 13) you're likely to miss the deadline. I would recommend taking IELTS sooner and if it's not possible, choose another test date - Sept or Nov. (click
here). 

Hope this helps and welcome here.


----------



## debrau80 (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. I'm taking the exam in United Kingdom anyway, so the deadline is June 8 then... I just hope that the registration will still be open by then and not yet fully booked... Ive talked with GMC and they cannot assure me that there will still be available slot by middle of May, tho the deadline is yet June 8...


----------



## rosequartz (Jul 24, 2012)

I hope you got a spot.


----------



## Dr.Nayyour (Jul 11, 2016)

debrau80 said:


> Hi. I'm Debra from Philippines. I am planning to take PLAB exam this June 15. However, I still have to take IELTS exam this April 30 and get the results after 2 weeks. I am not sure by then if registration for PLAB will still be open by then.. Hopefully they are..


Hey Debra, I'm from Pakistan and cleared my IELTS already on Apr 30th. I'm about to get registered for PLAB 1 this Nov 2016. Would you please help me out that from where to prepare for PLAB and other important guidelines ? I'm absolutely clueless. Thanks and regards.


----------

